# Schwinn American - May 2, 1958



## chopperMil (Nov 26, 2022)

Just picked this Schwinn American up at a local estate sale offering 80% off.  The listing for the sale included a vintage Schwinn so I just had to check it out.  There sits this guy in a dark garage marked $225.00; so I paid $45.00.  I get home excited and checked out the serial number E814880 on Anna & Pat's website and find it was stamped on May 2, 1958. Fun!  Then I checked the Schwinn catalogs and it appears the American skipped a few years including 1958.  *So what do I have here?*  I plan to remove the basket and then go from there.  *What's up with the Bendix 2-speed?  It's not a kickback so what is it?*  The Bendix shifter is frozen.  The rear 26" S-7 Schwinn Westwind still holds air.  The front is shot.  Any insight or comments would be appreciated.  I love all the great insight and expertise this site provides.  When I go to social gatherings and am asking what I'm reading, my reply is The Cabe!


----------



## Robert Troub (Nov 26, 2022)

Nice buy!!!!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 26, 2022)

It's a Bendix Multi speed with "Power Brake." Aka 2spd manual hub.  There are replacement cables on eBay if you search Bendix 2 speed cable.

Good luck with it man!


----------



## chopperMil (Nov 26, 2022)

Great!  Very helpful!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2022)

First rule of Schwinn collecting-do not use that site for serial numbers!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2022)

Second rule of collecting Schwinn information-do not use that site.   😜 

Pat and Anna's site is mixed up, incomplete, a PITA and misleading. 

The American was produced from mid 1954 thru the 1958 model year. The name was then dropped from the list in 1959 and thru the first half of 1961. It was reintroduced in the second half of 1961. During its absence the model name was changed to Speedster. When the American was reintroduced the name Speedster was dropped.


----------



## chopperMil (Nov 26, 2022)

Got it and noted!  Thanks a million!  Any idea why American/Speedster/American occurred?  Marketing?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2022)

chopperMil said:


> Got it and noted!  Thanks a million!  Any idea why American/Speedster/American occurred?  Marketing?



I have no idea why they did that. Quite possibly to coin the name speedster for later use and they didn’t want to add another model to their lineup at that time.


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 26, 2022)

I had one just llke i


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 26, 2022)

It.  Nice riding bike!  Congrats!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 26, 2022)

I don't recall if these first run Americans shared the checkerboard decal with the Tiger. Could be a Tiger w/a long ago swapped guard.


----------



## chopperMil (Nov 26, 2022)

Oh geez!  That would be a wrinkle for sure!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2022)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I don't recall if these first run Americans shared the checkerboard decal with the Tiger. Could be a Tiger w/a long ago swapped guard.



 The American always had a checkerboard seat tube decal from day one. It was the tiger that had the seat tube change in decals.


----------



## westwildcats (Nov 27, 2022)

Nice find, the two-speed manual can be a very pleasant hub to go cruising with.  Might have been a left-handers bike.  Don't know that I've seen more than one or two with the shifter on the left hand side.  The other thing I might add is if you need to swap out the shifter cable, make sure the one you're getting is long enough.  Believe the cable set-up for the girls bikes was shorter.


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 27, 2022)

Good catch on the shift lever being on the left side.. may want to switch that back to the right and move the brake lever back to the left..  Shift cable may just need to be adjusted properly.. guy may have messed it up trying to swap it over..


----------



## chopperMil (Nov 28, 2022)

westwildcats said:


> Nice find, the two-speed manual can be a very pleasant hub to go cruising with.  Might have been a left-handers bike.  Don't know that I've seen more than one or two with the shifter on the left hand side.  The other thing I might add is if you need to swap out the shifter cable, make sure the one you're getting is long enough.  Believe the cable set-up for the girls bikes was shorter.



Thanks for this tip!  Much appreciated.


----------



## chopperMil (Nov 28, 2022)

westwildcats said:


> Nice find, the two-speed manual can be a very pleasant hub to go cruising with.  Might have been a left-handers bike.  Don't know that I've seen more than one or two with the shifter on the left hand side.  The other thing I might add is if you need to swap out the shifter cable, make sure the one you're getting is long enough.  Believe the cable set-up for the girls bikes was shorter.





westwildcats said:


> Nice find, the two-speed manual can be a very pleasant hub to go cruising with.  Might have been a left-handers bike.  Don't know that I've seen more than one or two with the shifter on the left hand side.  The other thing I might add is if you need to swap out the shifter cable, make sure the one you're getting is long enough.  Believe the cable set-up for the girls bikes was shorter.



There does seem to be a lot of slack on the shifter cable so maybe it was moved.  Thanks again!


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 28, 2022)

Mine is not an American , its a 58 Flying Star , but 1 of my favorite bikes  , i prefer the  hand shifted 2 speed over the 2 speed kickback


----------



## Aaron65 (Nov 28, 2022)

I agree with the above statement.  I have a '56 (or maybe '57) Corvette with a manually shifted two-speed and a '67 Typhoon with a kickback, and I much prefer the "manual."  I had to replace a couple internal parts, but it works wonderfully.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 28, 2022)

I definitely prefer the manual 2 speed over the whoopsie, what gear am I in now, automatic. 

This is the only two speeder I own, 1958 Corvette. All 100% original, except for the Fong brick tread tires. 😜


----------



## gkeep (Nov 28, 2022)

That is a fantastic find, great job! I have a red American that has a late 1958 Serial number and whats left of the checkerboard decal, assuming of course the chainguard on mine is the original. Rims were replaced with standard 559 size at some point porbably in the 80s or so. It makes a great cruiser.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 28, 2022)

gkeep said:


> That is a fantastic find, great job! I have a red American that has a late 1958 Serial number and whats left of the checkerboard decal, assuming of course the chainguard on mine is the original. Rims were replaced with standard 559 size at some point porbably in the 80s or so. It makes a great cruiser.
> View attachment 1741660
> 
> View attachment 1741661



The tiger first GEN had the same seat tube decal as the Corvette, and I believe it was 1959 the tiger went to the checkerboard and then the later varsity.


----------



## chopperMil (Nov 29, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> Mine is not an American , its a 58 Flying Star , but 1 of my favorite bikes  , i prefer the  hand shifted 2 speed over the 2 speed kickback
> 
> View attachment 1741632
> 
> View attachment 1741634



Great photos!  Cool bike!


----------



## chopperMil (Nov 29, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I definitely prefer the manual 2 speed over the whoopsie, what gear am I in now, automatic.
> 
> This is the only two speeder I own, 1958 Corvette. All 100% original, except for the Fong brick tread tires. 😜
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## chopperMil (Nov 29, 2022)

Thanks for all the great suggestions and comments!  What would be the correct reflector for the rear fender?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm guessing here since I don't currently have any bikes that year, but I think it's This reflector. Let someone else confirm what's on theirs.


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 29, 2022)

Is that a Gulco 325.. https://www.ebay.com/itm/251469038733?campid=5335809022


----------



## chopperMil (Nov 29, 2022)

I just tried a Gulco 375 with the bezel that I have in my stash.  The bezel is not large enough but I could use just the reflector if you all think that's appropriate.

Keep those suggestions coming, please.  Much appreciated!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Thee (Nov 29, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I definitely prefer the manual 2 speed over the whoopsie, what gear am I in now, automatic.
> 
> This is the only two speeder I own, 1958 Corvette. All 100% original, except for the Fong brick tread tires. 😜
> 
> ...



🤣 I like the Whoopsie what gear am I in hub !! 

‘57 ? Or ‘59 ? tiger as found with checkerboard decal


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> 🤣 I like the Whoopsie what gear am I in hub !! View attachment 1741903‘57 ? Or ‘59 ? tiger as found with checkerboard decal




1959 or later.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 29, 2022)

chopperMil said:


> I just tried a Gulco 375 with the bezel that I have in my stash.  The bezel is not large enough but I could use just the reflector if you all think that's appropriate.
> 
> Keep those suggestions coming, please.  Much appreciated!
> 
> ...



Yeah, the round middleweight reflectors never had the chrome trim bezel, at least I've not come across one large enough to match those fenders. I think yours is the 6 pie plastic, where a bike that early would have had a 2 pie plastic. Makes for a good hole filler though.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> 🤣 I like the Whoopsie what gear am I in hub !! View attachment 1741903‘57 ? Or ‘59 ? tiger as found with checkerboard decal



This chain guard style was new in 1959.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2022)

Here is an original 1955 + reflector and the details. 

Dimensions: 1 3/4" in diameter. Total thickness is a mere 1/4".
Rear top is marked: Charles Gulotta Co. Glendale NY.
Rear bottom is marked: LONG RANGE NO 375
Lens top: Stimsonite with AGA centered just underneath
Lens bottom: NO.10


----------



## chopperMil (Dec 2, 2022)

Just sharing the progress so far.  Thanks again for all of the tips and suggestions.  You are an amazing group and your help is much appreciated.  I switched the hand brake and shifter as suggested, got the shifter cleaned up and to work, sort of.  That's definitely still a work in progress.  Replaced front tire with a Schwinn Westwind from my stash and added the rear reflector, again from my stash, cleaned up the handgrips and did a little bit of other general cleaning.  Still a ways to go, but even now the bike rides nice.


----------



## Thee (Dec 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> 1959 or later.



Why does the ‘59 tiger have the funky cable & pulley system as opposed to the ‘58 American having the fully encased shifter cable? They look to be basically the same bicycle?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2022)

Thee said:


> Why does the ‘59 tiger have the funky cable & pulley system as opposed to the ‘58 American having the fully encased shifter cable? They look to be basically the same bicycle?



Bendix manual vs sturmey 3 speed?


----------



## Thee (Dec 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Bendix manual vs sturmey 3 speed?



Ok ok yes is the bendix manual a coaster? Please Excuse my ignorance


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2022)

Thee said:


> Ok ok yes is the bendix manual a coaster? Please Excuse my ignorance



Yup.


----------



## Thee (Dec 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Yup.



I want one 😊


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Dec 2, 2022)

I also like the manual two speed way better then the kick back style.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2022)

Thee said:


> I want one 😊



Too many whoopsies, what f’g gear am I in?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 5, 2022)

chopperMil said:


> I just tried a Gulco 375 with the bezel that I have in my stash.  The bezel is not large enough but I could use just the reflector if you all think that's appropriate.
> 
> Keep those suggestions coming, please.  Much appreciated!
> 
> ...



That looks fine.. Run with it..


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Dec 5, 2022)

Here is the current Chinese 41mm universal motorcycle red reflector that I have been using for more than five years on Schwinn lightweight fenders from the early sixties through 1973 where the original mount bezel pad remains with the original Schwinn carriage bolt affixing it without the original reflector(..i.e.  Orig Reflector Is Gone..missing from the fender).

SEARCH ebay,  all categories  for:  41mm reflector

They are all exactly the same manufacture,  despite the fact that about a dozen different Chinese vendors carry them.

I have found these to be near perfect replacements for the1973 and earlier COLLEGIATE/SUBURBAN....etc  Rear Fenders.
I think about 1974 Schwinn went to the ugly rectangle rear fender reflectors instead of the round one mounted on  top of that stamped chromed steel bezel mount  also attached to the fender.
THEY ARE EXACTLY  1  10/16th   =  1  5/8"   =  just slightly more than 41mm, .....around 41.4mm.
I MEASURED FIVE OF THEM (these chinese 41mm red reflectors on the bay) THAT I HAVE ON HAND,  AND THEY HAVE ALL BEEN EXACTLY THE SAME.   
They are high quality reflectors with an INTEGRAL threaded stud and Nut.........(THE integral stud is the perfect diameter needed!)
******HOWEVER,   the INTEGRAL threaded stud  is  TOO LONG  in  my opinion by  around 4mm  or  so,  Too Long  for perfect factory like mounting on  SUBURBAN & COLLEGIATE rear fenders.
............I  test  fit  the 41mm Chinese Red reflector,   and  then  decide the amount to CUT OFF of the integral threaded stud.
Very Important:  The Only Way To Successfully Hacksaw The Integral Threaded Stud Without Marring or Damaging The Reflector  IS TO USE A PIECE OF SCRAP METAL or TO USE A PIECE OF SCRAP WOOD,  as a temporary mount for the reflector  SO YOU CAN THEN CLAMP THE SCRAP METAL OR WOOD PIECE into your bench vise.   With a hole in the scrap metal or wood piece,  that your reflector is temporarily bolted securely to,  you can saw off the excess length of the integral stud with no damage to the reflector.    You cannot just clamp the reflector in the vise as the vise will muck up the appearance of the reflector.    This is why you want to temporarily mount it to something like a strong-tie flat metal strap or other scrap metal or piece of scrap wood, etc..

I have used these exact current 41mm Chinese Red Reflectors on about  twenty five Schwinn Collegiate/Suburban  fenders.
You simply remove the existing Schwinn carriage bolt that holds the chrome stamped steel bezel mount to the fender.
There is a cheap square, thin flat steel "nut" that is original holding the existing Schwinn carriage nut and bezel to the fender.
Installation of 41mm Chinese Red Reflector is SIMPLE:
First test fit to determine how much length of the integral stud to cut-off.
You could probably do the install without cutting the integral stud BUT THIS WOULD BE THE WRONG CHOICE IN MY OPINION as it would protrude farther and closer to the tire tread,  and it wouldn't look like someone did a professional repair-replacement if anyone views the space behind the fender.    If you do cut off the necessary amount, your attachment will appear factory like and professional such that most folks would not know the difference between the replacement and factory items.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/333766374933?campid=5335809022
That is just one of many Chinese vendors on the bay that carry these 41mm red reflectors.
I have ordered from several of them,  including possibly this one,  but the last time I ordered was prior to the pandemic, 2019 and earlier,  and I received all the different orders in less than 3 weeks.    I cannot say what might be typical today.  
They are quality red reflectors,  and all were exactly the same  despite orders from several different folks in China on the bay during 2019 and earlier.
Be forewarned that these 41mm reflectors are also available in Amber (orange) and also in RED with black perimeter WHICH YOU DON'T WANT because  you  do want the RED with silver perimeter as shown in the above bay example.

I know that these are not the ORIGINAL Schwinn reflectors but they are the finest aftermarket replacements that I have located to date,  specifically for  1973 and earlier COLLEGIATE, SUBURBAN, other lightweight Schwinn rear fenders, that have LOST the original Schwinn reflector but still has that stamped steel Chrome bezel mount attached to the fender.
They are a quality replacement,  that does provide a superb appearance,   much better than a beat up, looking original reflector on an otherwise sharp looking Collegiate/Suburban fender.


----------



## chopperMil (Dec 6, 2022)

Arnold Ziffel said:


> Here is the current Chinese 41mm universal motorcycle red reflector that I have been using for more than five years on Schwinn lightweight fenders from the early sixties through 1973 where the original mount bezel pad remains with the original Schwinn carriage bolt affixing it without the original reflector(..i.e.  Orig Reflector Is Gone..missing from the fender).
> 
> SEARCH ebay,  all categories  for:  41mm reflector
> 
> ...



Thank you.  I'll keep your suggestion in mind when I'm working on a lightweight.


----------



## chopperMil (Dec 6, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> That looks fine.. Run with it..



Good, and thanks!


----------



## Oilit (Dec 8, 2022)

The only thing I question is the Weinmann front brake. The American was originally advertised as being "100% American Made" and used Schwinn's own rim brake on the front wheel, where the Weinmann caliper was made in Switzerland. The 1955-'58 American also had either a single speed rear hub or the Bendix manual because the Sturmey-Archer was made in England. I've seen several of the later first-generation Americans with your set-up, but whether Schwinn changed the spec.'s or it was done by dealers, I don't know.
From the Waterford Bikes Schwinn Catalog Scans:


----------



## Oilit (Dec 8, 2022)

Here's an early American with the rim brake:








						1956 Schwinn American | Middleweight Bicycles
					

A cool bike with a Bendix 2 Spd Aviation and Schwinn script brake lever - clamp on fork brake mounts. Only offer a couple years with American model bikes. Neat in between heavy and middleweight example; pre S seat.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Oilit (Dec 8, 2022)

The American wasn't listed for 1959, but the first line under the "Accessories and Special Equipment" section of the price list says "Front Caliper Brake - on Middleweight  models. Not Available". They were still offering front caliper brakes on middleweights with drilled forks, so this must refer to the "rim" brakes. Maybe there was a production or supply problem?


----------



## chopperMil (Dec 8, 2022)

Oilit said:


> The only thing I question is the Weinmann front brake. The American was originally advertised as being "100% American Made" and used Schwinn's own rim brake on the front wheel, where the Weinmann caliper was made in Switzerland. The 1955-'58 American also had either a single speed rear hub or the Bendix manual because the Sturmey-Archer was made in England. I've seen several of the later first-generation Americans with your set-up, but whether Schwinn changed the spec.'s or it was done by dealers, I don't know.
> From the Waterford Bikes Schwinn Catalog Scans:
> 
> View attachment 1747174



As I was replacing the front brake pads imprinted Weinmann this weekend that very thought occurred to me as well.  Must have been replacements based on the spec sheet.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2022)

chopperMil said:


> As I was replacing the front brake pads imprinted Weinmann this weekend that very thought occurred to me as well.  Must have been replacements based on the spec sheet.



It could be, but I've seen several other Americans with the same set-up. It makes me wonder if the factory put those on because the rim brakes weren't available for some reason. I guess I'll have to go back and check, as soon as Dr. Brown finishes modifying that DeLorean.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2022)

Oilit said:


> It could be, but I've seen several other Americans with the same set-up. It makes me wonder if the factory put those on because the rim brakes weren't available for some reason. I guess I'll have to go back and check, as soon as Dr. Brown finishes modifying that DeLorean.




Over the years I've heard stories of Schwinn being sued for false advertising over the American. I was at an old Schwinn Dealer's shop in Tempe before he closed up around 2010 and he had a new Coppertone American sitting on the floor with the 100% American Made sticker on the front fender. The store owner mentioned Schwinn getting in trouble and getting slapped for making that claim. I have never come across any information on that situation and I can't say if that actually happened or not. When @chopperMil asked the question of why the American was dropped for a few years, this situation of getting in trouble for the 100% American Made claim popped into my head. If that actually happened, it may have been the reason why the American was taken off the list for 2.5 years after 1958. Schwinn would never install a Swedish brake caliper on the American and the only thing I can think of is if Schwinn was using Union spokes with the U stamped on the butt end that could easily slip by and not be noticed. If anyone has any info on the false advertising claim, that would be awesome. 

Also chopperMil, look at the catalog images of these early Americans and check out the shifter cable routing along the top tube. That may be the reason why that cable is longer on yours with all that excess. The girls model did not use a longer cable as some say, it was the same length as the other models when routed along the down tube.


----------

